# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Inzer Max DL vs. a suat suit like Inzer Hardcore for deadlifting?

## powerliftmike

What is so special about the Inzer Max DL? Is there any advantage over a squat suit many competitors use? Can you squat in the Max DL?

How much do these suits help you guys in the deadlift anyway?

----------


## Power76

I have always deadlifted in a squat suit so I can't say for sure. Some swear by the Max deadlift suit and other suits. They are supposed to be sewn differently than a squat suit. I know that at the IPF Worlds Brian Siders squatted in a Max deadlift suit and then deadlifted in a Hardcore squat suit so I guess it's whatever works for the lifter. As a sumo deadlifter I probably get 25-35 pounds from wearing the suit.

----------


## Lurch

I use a Inzer Max DL to pull both Conv. and sumo. I get a lot of pop out of it and enjoy pulling in it. I tried pulling in a Hardcore before and it just didn't feel right to me. Just personal preference.

----------


## Lurch

The DL suit seems to get me in position a lot better as well.

----------


## Doc.Sust

i think a good pair of titan briefs and a singlet are just as good as a deadlift suit. i really don't get that much more in a suit or raw in the deadlift. it is all trial and error with these suits, different for everyone,

----------

